# What kind of fish is this?



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

Got him free along with a gold fish and a sucker fish, dont know what he is.

http://i42.tinypic.com/m97hoz.jpg


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Whatever he is, looks cute!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

He is a "3 Dot Gourami"


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

3 spots are also known as blue gourami. Tough and hardy, a tropical fish that can get somewhat aggressive


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

i havnt seen any aggression out of him. i've got a huge gold fish and a sucker fish. he just minds his own business.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Note: your "sucker fish" is likely a common pleco- a tropical fish that can grow 18" long.
The gourami is a tropical fish as well, get them in a separate, heated tank from the goldfish.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

do i really have to do that? the place i got the tank from had all 3 in the same tank with no heat for over a year i think they said


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Do your own research, never trust what people say. 

For example, a single goldfish needs at least a 20 gallon tank, and every extra goldfish means another 10 gallons on that. They also need double or even triple the filtration that a tank of their size would typically need- they are extremely messy fish. They need that much room because they get so big and are so messy. A pond is realistically the best place for them though.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

ClarkKentIsSuperman said:


> do i really have to do that? the place i got the tank from had all 3 in the same tank with no heat for over a year i think they said


yup, the pleco and gourami are tropical and need temperatures in the range of 72 - 78 degrees Fahrenheit.

Goldfish are not tropical and require temperatures around 62 -68 degrees Fahrenheit and should never be kept in a temperature over 74 Fahrenheit. Goldfish do best in the 65 - 68 range as well. 

If you keep them in the same tank either the tropical fish or the goldfish will not thrive and will die at an early stage in their lives, or at least be caused irreversible harm. 

Just because the place you got them from had them in those conditions, doesn't mean they are the correct conditions.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

can you tell what he is by just the bottom? 










i have a smaller 10 gallon tank and an aquarium heater but im not sure if it works or not. i put my thermometer in the tank to see what the temperature is, ill post it in my next one. if its around 70 will they all be ok? id like to have only 1 tank but if they're gonna die i will switch them out.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

i've got a hangon filter on the back, idk what it is because it came with the tank but it has 2 spots where the water comes out (idk what to call them)


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

yep that looks like a common pleco to me. You need at least a 55 gallon tank for him and even then he will probably outgrow the tank. 

You do need to separate the goldfish from the gourami and pleco and get a much bigger tank (at least 55 gallons) or find a friend with a pond for the pleco.

Like I said they may not die, but being in the wrong temperature conditions can cause harm to the fish.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

the tank they're all in now is a 70 gallon tank, and the water is at 74 degrees. thats fine for the gourami and the pleco, but will the gold fish be fine?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

no, get rid of the goldfish if you don't want to provide the proper conditions for it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Everyone is right, except for the pleco can be kept with goldfish, They can tolerate a little lower temp and goldfish can tolerate up to 72. The 3 spot looks like its in poor shape already and I would definately put him in some other tank or find someone that can give him proper care and meds if it isn't to far for any help.

If the tank is 70 gals once you get rid of the 3 spot you can add a couple more goldfish. But add more filtration to the tank and do large weekly water changes Like 50 to 70% as both goldfish and pleco are big poopers.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree to some point, I have had a 90 gallon tank for over 20 years, have the same irridesent shark the whole time along with 2-3 goldfish and other tropicals and plecos everyone has done fine in 70 degree water, however I never had a gourami in there but I can tell you from my experience that goldfish and tropicals can co exist in 70 degree water Your 70 gallon is plenty big enough just need more filtration,


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

if i move the goldfish to his own tank, how would i get the water temp down? im gonna check to see if my aquarium heater works or not, ill post it in the next one


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

The aquarium heater works. it got hot really quick tho, like under 10 seconds. touched it and it almost burnt my hand. are aquarium heaters supposed to get that hot that quick?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

did you have it in water? the water helps to keep the thermometer cool dont run them out of water or they will overheat. The goldfish still needs at least a 30 gallon tank for himself, he would probably enjoy at least 1 more tank mate so your looking at at least a 40-50 gallon for 2 and a filter rated for atleast 100 gallon, if you dont have the resources I would just rehome the gourami and keep pleco and goldfish, then get 2 more goldies, up to you though.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

i guess im gonna have to find a new home for the gold fish. i want to use the heater and have tropical fish. i have a 10 gallon tank im going to set up as a (i forget the name, but its when you get new fish and you put them in their for 30 days to make sure they're not sick), what tropical fish do you recommend? id like to get 2 different kinds and then 3 of the same that stay in kind of like a school.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Your gourami is either really old, or seriously underfed. He/she is in bad shape. If it gets a little weight on and looks better, you could add gouramis, but in the shape that fish is in, it would probably get killed.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

I asked again from the people i got it, and they said the fish had been in that tank for around 5 years. ive been feeding them a frozen blood worm thing everyday, in a little ice cube. is that enough? or should i do more.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

ClarkKentIsSuperman said:


> I asked again from the people i got it, and they said the fish had been in that tank for around 5 years. ive been feeding them a frozen blood worm thing everyday, in a little ice cube. is that enough? or should i do more.


FYI just for the heck of it I googled the lifespan of Blue Gouramis say around 4 years so could be this fellow is just *old dude


----------

